# Inghilterra - Francia. Quarti, 10 dicembre ore 20. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (6 Dicembre 2022)

Quarto di finale incandescente tra l'Inghiterra e la Francia. Le Blue con un Mbappe in grande forma e una squadra che sta andando a pieno regime stanno facendo la differenza in questo mondiale. I francesi non hanno avuto particolari problemi con la Polonia, lo stesso l'Inghiterra col Senegal. Gli inglesi cercano il riscatto dopo l'Europeo perso in casa ed un mondiale che manca ormai 60 anni.

Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20

UFFICIALI

*INGHILTERRA (4-3-3)*: Pickford; Walker, Stones, Maguire, Shaw; Rice, Henderson, Bellingham; Saka, Kane, Foden. CT: Southgate.

*FRANCIA (4-2-3-1)*: Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Upamecano, Theo Hernandez; Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Mbappé; Giroud. CT: Deschamps.


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarto di finale incandescente tra l'Inghiterra e la Francia. Le Blue con un Mbappe in grande forma e una squadra che sta andando a pieno regime stanno facendo la differenza in questo mondiale. I francesi non hanno avuto particolari problemi con la Polonia, lo stesso l'Inghiterra col Senegal. Gli inglesi cercano il riscatto dopo l'Europeo perso in casa ed un mondiale che manca ormai 60 anni.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20


Spero che l'inutile Inghilterra si renda per una volta utile.
Qualcuno deve fermare i francesi...
E non penso che una tra spagna, Marocco, portogallo e svizzera ci possano riuscire in semifinale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Questa è la partita giusta per Theo,può devastare la fascia inglese


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappé vs Maguire


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mbappé vs Maguire


quel somaro del ct inglese aveva Tomori e lo lascia a casa. Competenza portami via


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quel somaro del ct inglese aveva Tomori e lo lascia a casa. Competenza portami via




Ti dico che su tanti profili social inglesi che ironizzano sul calcio Maguire è perculato ogni giorno. Lo trattano come fosse una mascotte e non un giocatore di calcio. I primi a meravigliarsi se non fa fesserie sono loro.

Comunque dico di stare attenti all'Inghilterra: in un mondiale che si gioca a novembre possono dire la loro. Spesso nei mondiali estivi arrivavano stremati dalla logorante stagione inglese dove giocavano più gare di tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mi spiace per Theo e Oliviero , ma stasera tifo per gli ubriaconi inginocchiatori a tutto spiano.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Se la Francia non vince rischia di esserci in finale Inghilterra-Argentina, le due nazionali che mi stanno più sulle scatole 

Forza Francia


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Quanto sarebbe fica una finale Croazia Marocco....


----------



## Gamma (10 Dicembre 2022)

L'Inghilterra mi sta sulle balle, è una manica di sopravvalutati. Le squadre di PL che hanno vinto negli ultimi anni (Liverpool e Chelsea, ma inseriamo anche il City) lo hanno fatto grazie a giocatori esteri, prevalentemente, ma i giocatori inglese vengono comunque pompati di riflesso, come non mai.

Forza Francia, forza Theo e Giroud.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Non posso tifare Francia, o meglio quell'insieme di giocatori che indossano la divisa francese.

Non scherziamo. Meglio la perfida Albione, i cinesi, gli Unni, i Vandali, gli Alieni. 

Ma tifare quelli là è contro-natura.

Allez les bleus. Si, si, spero che ve n'annate affaculo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

A malincuore ma forza perfida Albione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Purtroppo è come quando c'è una partita importante Inter-Juve e mi tocca fare una scelta forzata sperando in un certo risultato.

Per me arriva prima di ogni cosa l'odio totale per la Francia, irremovibile. Per tutte le altre invece sono sfumature di antipatia o simpatia.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

questa puzza di finale anticipata


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sta Inghiterra però non può continuare a fare schifo ogni volta.. hanno la migliore generazione da mezzo secolo. Hanno vinto un modiale rubando in casa.. uno onesto dovranno pure vincerlo. Questo è un occasione ghiotta più per gli inglesi perchè una volta aliminata la Francia.. le altre sono tutte a portata


----------



## Marilson (10 Dicembre 2022)

ho gia' lo screenshot della dichiarazione di maguire da usare per la storia che postero' appena escono oggi. Dai Giroud!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quanto sarebbe fica una finale Croazia Marocco....


a me interessa che messi prenda il palo in c. Poi può vincere chiunque.


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma come fate da italiani a tifare Francia 

Impossibile.
l'Inghilterra mi sta ovviamente sulle palle.
Ma nulla a confronto della Francia.
Che poi vincendo arriverebbero alla terza stella.
3 mondiali vinti in 24 anni... Senza dimenticare europeo del 2000... E le finali del mondiale 2006 e del europeo 2016.

Nessuna nazione ha mai dominato in questo modo questo sport.

Mai e poi mai tiferò per loro 

Dovendo fare una classifica di chi gradirei di più come campione del mondo direi :

1) Croazia
2) Inghilterra 
3) Argentina
4) Marocco
5) Francia


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarto di finale incandescente tra l'Inghiterra e la Francia. Le Blue con un Mbappe in grande forma e una squadra che sta andando a pieno regime stanno facendo la differenza in questo mondiale. I francesi non hanno avuto particolari problemi con la Polonia, lo stesso l'Inghiterra col Senegal. Gli inglesi cercano il riscatto dopo l'Europeo perso in casa ed un mondiale che manca ormai 60 anni.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarto di finale incandescente tra l'Inghiterra e la Francia. Le Blue con un Mbappe in grande forma e una squadra che sta andando a pieno regime stanno facendo la differenza in questo mondiale. I francesi non hanno avuto particolari problemi con la Polonia, lo stesso l'Inghiterra col Senegal. Gli inglesi cercano il riscatto dopo l'Europeo perso in casa ed un mondiale che manca ormai 60 anni.
> 
> Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20
> 
> ...


-


----------



## Giangy (10 Dicembre 2022)

E un po come dire tifare una finale di Champions tra PSG e Arsenal o City in pratica.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Per me la meno odiabile è l’Inghilterra.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifare Francia mi ripugna, ma tifare contro Oliviero proprio non ce la faccio... 

E poi di tifare gli scemi che si inginicchiano proprio non se ne parla...


----------



## Didaco (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tifare Francia mi ripugna, ma tifare contro Oliviero proprio non ce la faccio...
> 
> E poi di tifare gli scemi che si inginicchiano proprio non se ne parla...


Anche io non riesco a tifare contro Olli e Theo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come fate da italiani a tifare Francia
> 
> Impossibile.
> l'Inghilterra mi sta ovviamente sulle palle.
> ...


Esatto,ma non voglio che vinca quel pidocchio di messi


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Iihihihiiihihhi e 1


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

0-1


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Godo. A casa sti cricconi


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che gol ha preso ahahahahaa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

L'Inghilterra conferma la tradizione del portiere pippone.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Vicario appoggia le palle in testa a Pickford easy.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

La Francia dietro fa ridere.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Una squadra proprio inutile sto England..


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Arbitraggio sbilanciato verso Parigi


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio sbilanciato verso Parigi


Avrei preferito Sara Sampaio al suo posto, invece è uno sgorbio che dorme sui cartoni mi sa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio sbilanciato verso Parigi


era fuori area netto


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> era fuori area netto


Ma era fallo, andava fischiato senza var e lazzi vari, così come c'era fallo quando è partita l'azione del gol


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma era fallo, andava fischiato senza var e lazzi vari, così come c'era fallo quando è partita l'azione del gol


il var non può intervenire per un fallo fuori area


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

De Schampes comunque allenatore sottovalutato secondo me.
Arriva in questo mondiale e non fa l'errore dei vari Lippi, Del Bosco Lowe... ovvero ripartire con la squadra invecchiata di 4 anni. Piuttosto tiene una buona base di quelli che hanno vinto il Mondiale ma a va rifare il centrocampo portanto gente più fresca e motivata.
E' stato anche fortunato ad aver perso Pogba e Kante.. secondo me con questi due sarebbe stata una nazionale bollita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> De Schampes comunque allenatore sottovalutato secondo me.
> Arriva in questo mondiale e non fa l'errore dei vari Lippi, Del Bosco Lowe... ovvero ripartire con la squadra invecchiata di 4 anni. Piuttosto tiene una buona base di quelli che hanno vinto il Mondiale ma a va rifare il centrocampo portanto gente più fresca e motivata.
> E' stato anche fortunato ad aver perso Pogba e Kante.. secondo me con questi due sarebbe stata una nazionale bollita.


Ma no tutta fortuna. Kante e pogba si sono rotti nel momento giusto, lui avrebbe riproposto quelli


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il var non può intervenire per un fallo fuori area



Certo, non era rigore ma era comunque fallo e l’arbitro ha sbagliato in ogni caso.


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il var non può intervenire per un fallo fuori area


c'era un arbitro a due passi ed il fallo era evidente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> c'era un arbitro a due passi ed il fallo era evidente


Si ma hanno fatto l'errore di guardare il var e quindi l'azione non è più valida


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, non era rigore ma era comunque fallo e l’arbitro ha sbagliato in ogni caso.


guardando il var hanno annullato l'azione


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> guardando il var hanno annullato l'azione



Allora hanno fatto due errori.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora hanno fatto due errori.


infatti.


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

L'arbitro è chiaramente innamorato di Upamecano, non gliene fischia uno di fallo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sintonizzo ora, ho visto il risultato parziale.
Maledetti puzzoni senza bidet, che non si cambiano nemmeno le mutande


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sintonizzo ora, ho visto il risultato parziale.
> Maledetti puzzoni senza bidet, che non si cambiano nemmeno le mutande


Stanno vincendo il derby


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stanno vincendo il derby



In effetti vale un po' per entrambe


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sintonizzo ora, ho visto il risultato parziale.
> Maledetti puzzoni senza bidet, che *non si cambiano nemmeno le mutande*



Ammesso che le portino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2022)

Io tifo Inghilterra così theo e Oliviero tornano a casa


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mi spiace per i nostri in campo ma la France mi sta sulle balls quanto inda e ladroni


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Inghilterra nettamente meglio fino ad ora .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Inghilterra nettamente meglio fino ad ora .


però ha una pippa in porta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore per i cricconi 2


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Si inginocchierà prima di tirarlo?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

1-1


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Gol di Cane

1-1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Beccatevi questa baguette.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno messo Pioli is on fire


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetti


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Pareggio meritato


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

la tirato perfettamente il cane


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2022)

Pareggio meritato


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Hanno messo Pioli is on fire


Che e pure la canzone scelta dai giocatori della Francia per festeggiare quando vincono


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Maledetti



Ma tifi Francia?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mah sto Harry il Cane segna solo di rigore? UN altro mega sopravalutato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Nanananananana pioli is on faiaaaarrrr nanananananan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che e pure la canzone scelta dai giocatori della Francia per festeggiare quando vincono



Ovvio, ci copiano e rubano sempre tutto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque Giroud si fa volere bene e tutto ma a questi ritmi sembra fermo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tifi Francia?


tifo per Oli e Theo


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ci copiano e rubano sempre tutto.


Comunque un bel sospetto su Giroud e Theo per avere scelto quella canzone ovviamente c'è


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> tifo per Oli e Theo



Meglio se escono e tornano a casa Milan


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

io solo per oggi tifo i sukalumache, perchè quegl'altri sono la reincarnazione dei buoni™


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Per il gioco espresso fino ad ora L'Inghilterra meriterebbe anche il vantaggio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cardinale compraci Saka


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io solo per oggi tifo i sukalumache, perchè quegl'altri sono la reincarnazione dei buoni™



Uno ha la tigna e l’altro la rogna.


----------



## sacchino (10 Dicembre 2022)

Se mette Sterling la vincono


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Senza dubbio ora meglio gli inglesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Si è fatto male Giroud. Maledetta nazionale blu.


----------



## GP7 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si è fatto male Giroud. Maledetta nazionale blu.


Brutto movimento, speriamo di no..


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

che rischioo per Oli


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Dicembre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Brutto movimento, speriamo di no..


Si è girato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sembra a posto, meno male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Uhhh quasi gol di fabio de luigi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Merita la colonia USA.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Gioca malissimo la Francia, davvero.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Titoli dei giornali domani:

Passa la Francia: La Francia di Rabiot va in semifinale.

Esce la Francia: La Francia di Theo e Giroud va a casa.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Oliiiiiiiiii


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Finita.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

quell'Oli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

oliviero.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Olivier.


----------



## GP7 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Inspiegabile Olivier


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

quest'anno Oli da ballon d'or


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

E' tutto di Oli, Milan 2- Albione 1


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Maguire


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Finita direi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2022)

Libertè, Egalitè, s è girè Oliviè


----------



## Solo (10 Dicembre 2022)

Noi invece col Milan diamo sempre palla a Leao che fa solo cross bassi...


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Che bestia Oliviero nostro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Speravo di no ma a questo punto anche oliviero batterà cassa


----------



## Simo98 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Quante volte a partita facciamo dei cross fatti così bene per Giroud?
Se arriviamo ad 1 è già miracolo


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2022)

Si è girato.


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Scontato il gol dei polletti dopo le occasioni inglesi


----------



## chicagousait (10 Dicembre 2022)

Oliviero


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che bestia Oliviero nostro



Se segna sempre va bene.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Theo fa falli ma col mestiere non è rigore, beast.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Questo è rigore....


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

gli hanno cacato il mazzo per il mondiale senza goal, vediamo se si rifà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sa rigore, spintone di Theo.


----------



## kipstar (10 Dicembre 2022)

grande mondiale di jirù....speriamo che divock si svegli.....servirà.....


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Altro rigore?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Netto


----------



## bobbylukr (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore tutta la vita


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma non è rigore bestie


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Giusto, pollo Theo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore giusto


----------



## GP7 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ingenuo oltremodo qui Theo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore ridicolo dai


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

che culoni


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Arbitri veramente incapaci, gialli a chiamata, 0 personalità.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Dicembre 2022)

Questo rimane uno dei suoi difetti


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Dicembre 2022)

A me rigori così non li hanno mai dati. Mi sembra molto generoso.

E infatti lo sbaglia.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Stavolta lo sbaglia...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Appunto.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ti sta bene incapaceeee


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ma dove ha tirato quell'idiota?


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

sukkaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2022)

Pippone puzzone.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore tirato da Cane


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Che rigoraccio Kane


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2022)

Theo da qualche mese ha preso questo vizio perchè in Serie A non gli fischiano mai fallo, ma a livello internazionale non è così.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Theo da qualche mese ha preso questo vizio perchè in Serie A non gli fischiano mai fallo, ma a livello internazionale non è così.


L'altro la palla non l'avrebbe mai presa, è un gioco di contatto, anche se duro, rigore ridicolo come secondo rigore da dare.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Quando sprechi un rigore così non meriti di vincere.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Un classico milanista:
Giroud fa e Theo disfa 

Gli va di lusso ai francesi 

Kane pippone, un delitto vederlo sorpassare Rooney


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Dicembre 2022)

Cmq ogni prestazione super con gol di Giroud mi viene un soffio al cuore, la sento come una in meno nel Milan


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Godo inglesi sopravvalutati


----------



## Milanoide (10 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappé fast forward


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Godo inglesi sopravvalutati



Non hanno giocato male. Hanno sprecato il rigore.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Maguire voleva un altro rigore, che bamboccio.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Maguire voleva un altro rigore, che bamboccio.



Per far sbagliare il secondo a Kane.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Il gambionato più bello del mondo...

E le beccano da giocatori della Liga, della Serie A e della Bundes.


----------



## Kayl (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hanno giocato male. Hanno sprecato il rigore.


mai far calciare lo stesso giocatore col risultato sul filo a partita in corso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hanno giocato male. Hanno sprecato il rigore.


vero


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> mai far calciare lo stesso giocatore col risultato sul filo a partita in corso.



Concordo. Kane era tesissimo.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

Adesso rifanno lo schema di ieri.....


----------



## folletto (10 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo mondiale consecutivo per quel cane di Descempio


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Kane era tesissimo.



Già nel primo rigore gli tremavano pure le mutande.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2022)

A casa perdenti, non vincete MAI.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Dicembre 2022)

Partita più bella di questi mondiali fino ad ora


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Altro flop della colonia USA


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Sarà derby Francia Marocco


----------



## kekkopot (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ancora una volta, l'Inghilterra vince la prossima.
it's coming home..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sarà derby Francia Marocco



La colonia contro gli ex colonizzatori.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Dicembre 2022)

It's not coming home


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2022)

ovviamente il pippone inglese non ha avuto le palle di copiare il mister olandese ieri


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ed il terzo è loro.

Inglesi poveracci, non vincono manco per sbaglio. Stanno definitivamente peggio di noi.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Oliviero


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ed il terzo è loro.
> 
> Inglesi poveracci, non vincono manco per sbaglio. Stanno definitivamente peggio di noi.



Gli inventori del calcio …


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Grealish 110 mln, Maguire 90 mln, Kane 90 mln, Bellingham 100 mln.

Giroud, valore 4 mln. 

Alla fine in campo ci vanno gli uomini, non le ipervalutazioni sceme della premier.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Grealish 110 mln, Maguire 90 mln, Kane 90 mln, Bellingham 100 mln.
> 
> Giroud, valore 4 mln.
> 
> Alla fine in campo ci vanno gli uomini, non le ipervalutazioni sceme della premier.



La premier è sicuramente il Campionato più *ricco* del Mondo ma questo non significa che sia anche il *migliore*.


----------



## SpottyTeux (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tranquilli che Harry Cane a San siro non sbaglierà il rigore.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La premier è sicuramente il Campionato più *ricco* del Mondo ma questo non significa che sia anche il *migliore*.



e quale sarebbe il migliore


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La premier è sicuramente il Campionato più *ricco* del Mondo ma questo non significa che sia anche il *migliore*.




Se sei il campionato più ricco e non sei il migliore è matematico che allora sei il campionato dei minchioni.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quale sarebbe il migliore



Quello spagnolo a me piace di più.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta, l'Inghilterra vince la prossima.
> it's coming home..


it's coming in the ass


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quale sarebbe il migliore


Quello italiano,ovvio


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> it's coming in the ass



Praticamente lo hanno preso nel c... di nuovo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello italiano,ovvio



Tu sei ragazzo. Una volta lo era davvero


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei ragazzo. Una volta lo era davvero


lo era anche negli anni 2000. Il migliore al mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> lo era anche negli anni 2000. Il migliore al mondo.



Niente a che vedere con gli anni 80 e 90


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente a che vedere con gli anni 80 e 90


beh si,però all epoca era la PL di oggi


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei ragazzo. Una volta lo era davvero



Quando eravamo il migliore campionato (‘88-2006) abbiamo fatto una semifinale mondiale, una europea, una finale mondiale, una europea e vinto nel 2006.

Più un dominio nelle coppe.

Gli inglesi sono lontani da quei risultati. L’anno scorso si son fatti umiliare dal Real che è in una fase di ricambio.

Noi il Real negli anni d’oro lo umiliavano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2022)

non si fa mai tirare allo stesso giocatore 2 rigori, è un must.
ma proprio delle capre sti sudditi... che meritavano alla grande.

ora derby africano col congo che vincerà la 3a coppa del mondo, vergognoso per una nazione senza storia calcistica.


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Praticamente lo hanno preso nel c... di nuovo


E stavolta da inginocchiati anche


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Inginocchiatevi su stocà... adesso


----------

